# The Ryzenator!



## TROOP3R (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello fellow forum members,

The "what-the-heck-to-upgrade" syndrome is upon me and after much brainstorming, I have reached a point where I require an additional perspective, a seasoned thought process from you guys on upgrading/building a new Ryzen gen/or + based rig. I want inputs from you all on which direction I should go in acquiring the suitable hardware. Also, I am not looking for a VR setup. But that can be an option in the distant future.

My current setup comprises of;
FX-8320e (stock)--Liquid Freezer II, rev 3 (My CPU was running into heating issues. The Noctua NH-D14 cooler serviced me for 4-5 yrs and had to retire it) 
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
Kingston Fury DDR3 1600 8GB
MSI RX 480 Gaming X 4 GB
Seasonic M12II 620 EVO Bronze
2 x SSDs
4 x 3.5 HDDs
Standard Dell 21" LED Monitor
Corsair Carbide 300r
and a new Lancool 215.

Typically, I use my computer at least 16 hrs a day. Air-cooled. I use it for gaming and various other routine tasks.

Games playing/played; 
Skyrim (Utility, hotfixes, performance/gameplay improvement mods. approx 260) - 40-50 FPS (on W10)
Dota - 50-60 FPS (on Manjaro)
Doom Eternal - 25 - 30 FPS (Low-Med settings. W10)
PREY - 25-30 FS (Med settings. W10)

Games that I would like to play;
Cyberpunk 2077 and other resource heavy games in the later months/years to come.

I know, no rig can be future-proof. Hence, I'm thinking of upgrading something above the entry/budget line, also being sensible. Not too (x2) expensive either. 
To buy a Ryzen 3600 or a Ryzen 5600X (Rs 10,000 diff in the two)
A B550 chipset mAtx board (a bit lower in cost vs an ATX. And not really going to go for a Crossfire setup)

I'm planning to keep the following: 
the RX 480.
the Dell monitor (may think of 144hz - 2160p).
All the h.d.ds. No nVMEs for me now.
Upgrade the RAM (of course) to a 32 GB 3200 DDR4 (16x2).
(Quick query; does the size of the motherboard affect the pci-e lanes in any way?)

Another query related to monitors. Will the RX480 4GB  handle a monitor with:
1ms response rate, 144Hz Ref rate, FreeSync 1 or 2, HDR 600 min. Mostly a 2160p monitor.
Also, is it true that we should avoid TN panel based monitors?

Presently, I won't do the entire assembly at once. I'll build it part by part as money permits buying one piece of hardware in a month/two month's time etc..

I look forward to your expert comments and I'm flexible with more alternatives/suggestions/ideas.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## qubit (Feb 2, 2021)

What a few months (March, I think) for Rocket Lake to get a big performance boost, or September onwards for Alder Lake which will be much faster. The latest Ryzens are pretty good too, but I prefer Intel overall for gaming.

And definitely _don't_ hold on to that graphics card. It's the single biggest bottleneck in your system and will hold back your framerates badly. Forget about hitting 144Hz in recent games with that. Try for an RTX 3080 if you can actually buy one now with that zero availability problem right now.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Feb 2, 2021)

Quick 2 cents , yes R5 3600 + 2 16 GB 3200MHz dual rank dimms , budget permitting go for R5 5600x , for motherboard you know more what it needs to have in order to suit your needs.


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

Chose any one in my sig can't go wrong there. The first one is well my first choice!


----------



## TROOP3R (Feb 5, 2021)

qubit said:


> What a few months (March, I think) for Rocket Lake to get a big performance boost, or September onwards for Alder Lake which will be much faster. The latest Ryzens are pretty good too, but I prefer Intel overall for gaming.
> 
> And definitely _don't_ hold on to that graphics card. It's the single biggest bottleneck in your system and will hold back your framerates badly. Forget about hitting 144Hz in recent games with that. Try for an RTX 3080 if you can actually buy one now with that zero availability problem right now.



Thanks for your input qubit. I _may _Intel over AMD. The RTX 3080 is just too expensive for me.



dont whant to set it' said:


> Quick 2 cents , yes R5 3600 + 2 16 GB 3200MHz dual rank dimms , budget permitting go for R5 5600x , for motherboard you know more what it needs to have in order to suit your needs.



Thanks and noted.



trickson said:


> Chose any one in my sig can't go wrong there. The first one is well my first choice!



Hi Trickson,

All of your listed rigs are impressive. I'll see how to proceed.


Can you also help me choose a budget 144hz, 1440p monitor? Thanks!


----------



## qubit (Feb 5, 2021)

TROOP3R said:


> Thanks for your input qubit. I _may _Intel over AMD. The RTX 3080 is just too expensive for me.


No problem matey, there's not too much hard and fast here. I do recommend an NVIDIA RTX card of some description though. Unfortunately, money does curb what we can buy, don't I know it. Sigh.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 5, 2021)

When I upgraded to Ryzen I had a good idea of how to approach it and it actually worked great:

I opted for a budget quad core Ryzen 3 3100 when I bought my B550 motherboard and memory. That got me onto Zen 2 and it was already beating my Core i5 4670K in gaming. When Zen 3 was released I was able to jump in and upgrade to a Ryzen 5 5600X. That meant I had a spare 3100 processor but I soon sold it at a discount to a friend who needed an office PC.

If you take that approach, the 3100 will still be a huge upgrade over the FX-8320e but it also means you can be more strategic with your next upgrades from there. Right now with Ryzen 5000 and GPU availability, that's a good way to go about it without spending much extra. Even if you don't sell the 3100, you'll at least have a spare processor for troubleshooting or whatever. You also get an extra stock AMD cooler.


----------



## TROOP3R (Feb 12, 2021)

One last bit, can you all also help me to choose a budget Freesync, 144hz, 1440p monitor? Thanks!
This is for much later, when I get a decent gfx card, but just curious for now.


----------



## Why_Me (Feb 12, 2021)

TROOP3R said:


> One last bit, can you all also help me to choose a budget Freesync, 144hz, 1440p monitor? Thanks!
> This is for much later, when I get a decent gfx card, but just curious for now.











						Acer Nitro VG270U Pbmiipx 27" 144Hz  LED IPS Gaming Monitor - Newegg.com
					

Buy Acer Nitro VG270U Pbmiipx 27" QHD 2560 x 1440 2K 144Hz 1ms HDMI DisplayPort Built-in Speakers AMD FreeSync LED IPS Gaming Monitor with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 12, 2021)

Been noticing that the Ryzen 7 3700X, is super popular! (while the price hardly increased, if at all)


----------



## TROOP3R (Feb 14, 2021)

Why_Me said:


> Acer Nitro VG270U Pbmiipx 27" 144Hz  LED IPS Gaming Monitor - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy Acer Nitro VG270U Pbmiipx 27" QHD 2560 x 1440 2K 144Hz 1ms HDMI DisplayPort Built-in Speakers AMD FreeSync LED IPS Gaming Monitor with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> ...


Thanks 'WhyMe', will check out your recommendation.



RJARRRPCGP said:


> Been noticing that the Ryzen 7 3700X, is super popular! (while the price hardly increased, if at all)


Yeah. But its still costly over here in India.
---

So guys, I (again) ended up going for a budget approach. This is what I bought;

> R5 3600
> Gigabyte x570 UD (UltraDurable)
> G Skill Trident Z 32GB - F4-3200C16S (CL-16-18-18-38)
> Reusing the old RX480.

For the video card again, Im not planning to wait in the hopes of RDNA3 release cards that may lower the prices of the RX 6000series.
I'm thinking of buying a Gigabyte RX 5500XT 8GB-OC as budget constraints wont allow me to even think for an RX 5700 or 5700XT.
My budget for a GFX card is approx INR 25000 / $345.

Any suggestions? Im looking for an 8 GB card. NVIDIA cards are also welcome at this point.
Will installing an NVIDIA card on an AMD based system affect its full potential?

Thanks!


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Feb 14, 2021)

So a RX 5500 won't be that much of an performance  upgrade over your already RX 480 : https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-rx-480.c2848 relative performance chart.
No matter what version of the aforementioned cards are , tasking whichever to fluently drive a display  1440p@144Hz would be more than a tall challenge with eye-candy graphic details.
+1 for keeping the RX480, wait it out the graphics card upgrade itch.


----------



## Night (Feb 14, 2021)

Yeah, you would need at least RTX 3070 for 1440p at 144 Hz, and you still won't be able to max out newest AAA titles while staying close to that refresh rate, so be prepared to use medium settings, unless you want to cash out big. Another suggestion would be to wait for RX 6700/XT, it sounds like a sweetspot for 1440p.


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 14, 2021)

Rtx 3060/ti or wait for rx6700.

You've already bought the last gen 6 core unfortunately. Otherwise would have recommended at least an 8 core.


----------



## TROOP3R (Feb 15, 2021)

dont whant to set it' said:


> So a RX 5500 won't be that much of an performance  upgrade over your already RX 480 : https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-rx-480.c2848 relative performance chart.
> No matter what version of the aforementioned cards are , tasking whichever to fluently drive a display  1440p@144Hz would be more than a tall challenge with eye-candy graphic details.
> +1 for keeping the RX480, wait it out the graphics card upgrade itch.





Night said:


> Yeah, you would need at least RTX 3070 for 1440p at 144 Hz, and you still won't be able to max out newest AAA titles while staying close to that refresh rate, so be prepared to use medium settings, unless you want to cash out big. Another suggestion would be to wait for RX 6700/XT, it sounds like a sweetspot for 1440p.





dgianstefani said:


> Rtx 3060/ti or wait for rx6700.
> 
> You've already bought the last gen 6 core unfortunately. Otherwise would have recommended at least an 8 core.



Alright then.
Thanks everyone! All were great inputs and words of wisdom. I'll wait out the gfx upgrade bug. And subsequently, the new monitor too can wait. Will see how things proceed from here.
This topic may now be closed.

I'll see you around.


----------



## trickson (Feb 15, 2021)

I will say this about the video card, I love the RX580 a massive beast of a card One issue No ARC/ARCe This for me is huge as I use a an AVR system and it uses the HDMI/ARC connection on the TV to connect to the computer and everything else. So if I use AMD cards there is no way for the system to interact correctly . Just bare this in mind if you have an AVR system and use and AMD card and want to connect the system to the AVR there will be no way for the AVR to talk to the rest of the equipment so you have to manually do things like turn off the system or turn it on. You will have to set it to DD/Atmos it will not automatically do this.
Nvidia cards Provide the necessary output/input  (ARC/ARCe ) so I went with the GTX1650 Super TUF edition. Not sure how everyone feels about this card but it is faster and well better than the RX580 so IMHO, I would get a GTX 1650S Super clocked.
Okay that is my input hope you enjoy what you build. That is all that counts.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 15, 2021)

trickson said:


> IMHO, I would get a GTX 1650S Super clocked.


Those cards seem to beg for a VRAM OC!  (But with the GPU core, at least with my Zotac GTX 1660 Super, I keep running into the power limit, even with Heaven 4.0!) 
I can OC the VRAM without hitting any power limit, AFAIK. That was how I got the best frame rates in Superposition.


----------



## trickson (Feb 15, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Those cards seem to beg for a VRAM OC!  (But with the GPU core, at least with my Zotac GTX 1660 Super, I keep running into the power limit, even with Heaven 4.0!)
> I can OC the VRAM without hitting any power limit, AFAIK. That was how I got the best frame rates in Superposition.


Not sure about any of that but the cards are great.
I do not do any more benchmarking not like I once did. I found it to be well hackish. so what your scored 2 FPS more than me I could give a crap or that your CPU-Z score was higher. LOL Benchmarking now days is a joke!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 15, 2021)

trickson said:


> Not sure about any of that but the cards are great.
> I do not do any more benchmarking not like I once did. I found it to be well hackish. so what your scored 2 FPS more than me I could give a crap or that your CPU-Z score was higher. LOL Benchmarking now days is a joke!


Well, looks like the framerates, including the minimum, went up with the +206 Mhz VRAM OC with Afterburner. And it wasn't just by +2 FPS. It was roughly +5, possibly +10 FPS increases in some cases.


----------



## trickson (Feb 15, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Well, looks like the framerates, including the minimum, went up with the +206 Mhz VRAM OC with Afterburner. And it wasn't just by +2 FPS. It was roughly +5, possibly +10 FPS increases in some cases.


Yeah that's great. Thing is I don't OC any more no need. AMD has performance Boost and so does my video card The Asus TUF 1650S is AMAZING just as it is. 
I would venture to guess that it would crash if I could over clock it but I think the "S" is for super clocked so that would mean it is already at it's max and then some. 
The world of Over Clocking for me ( and Most ) has gone and past. The CPU's of today are very temperamental and from the looks of things fragile. Over volt and crank up the CPU and it dies or degrades fast! 
That's all.


----------



## TROOP3R (Feb 17, 2021)

Guys, Im running into the same old issue of the many gfx cards I've used. While playing games, especially Dota (on Manjaro) and Skyrim (on W10) the display shuts off ('NO HDMI SIGNAL/INPUT. Entering power save mode) while the other components keep running. I even hear the in-game sounds, but the display does not show. I have to do a cold boot to get it back on. Now that I have replaced the cpu, board, ram, I can now isolate this issue to my RX480. The signs and signals are very clear. I cant even play two rounds of Dota in succession. Sometimes the display just vanishes or the entire system just reboots when I try to launch games. 

I fear, it cant be neglected and I may need a new video card. At this point, please suggest an upgrade with my limited budget of USD 345 / INR 25,000.

Please keep in mind that I have a Seasonic 620W PSU and then suggest accordingly.

Im looking for at least 1440p gaming at mid-high settings for games in general.

Thanks!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 17, 2021)

TROOP3R said:


> Guys, Im running into the same old issue of the many gfx cards I've used. While playing games, especially Dota (on Manjaro) and Skyrim (on W10) the display shuts off ('NO HDMI SIGNAL/INPUT. Entering power save mode) while the other components keep running. I even hear the in-game sounds, but the display does not show. I have to do a cold boot to get it back on. Now that I have replaced the cpu, board, ram, I can now isolate this issue to my RX480. The signs and signals are very clear. I cant even play two rounds of Dota in succession. Sometimes the display just vanishes or the entire system just reboots when I try to launch games.
> 
> I fear, it cant be neglected and I may need a new video card. At this point, please suggest an upgrade with my limited budget of USD 345 / INR 25,000.
> 
> ...



What does it show in the Event Viewer logs when this happens? It might also be interesting to use the HWInfo64 data logging to see how the graphics card is behaving when you're having this issue.


----------



## c12038 (Feb 17, 2021)

TROOP3R said:


> Alright then.
> Thanks everyone! All were great inputs and words of wisdom. I'll wait out the gfx upgrade bug. And subsequently, the new monitor too can wait. Will see how things proceed from here.
> This topic may now be closed.
> 
> I'll see you around.


You could try to look for either a Vega 56 or 64 on par with GTX 1080 and RX 5700 I use one myself the Vega 56 average FPS in games is 60-100 fps depending on settings.
very good card for the right price and considering the current Scalping going on you will find it hard to buy a new card at a reasonable price.


----------



## TROOP3R (Feb 17, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> What does it show in the Event Viewer logs when this happens? It might also be interesting to use the HWInfo64 data logging to see how the graphics card is behaving when you're having this issue.


Hi PooBoy, there's no logging as such. One journal entry I saw in Manjaro was; HardwareError, CPU error; Socket 02/03. That was with the FX8320e that I had. No such errors are seen with the Ryzen 3600. Although, no logging was seen in W10 either.



Night said:


> Yeah, you would need at least RTX 3070 for 1440p at 144 Hz, and you still won't be able to max out newest AAA titles while staying close to that refresh rate, so be prepared to use medium settings, unless you want to cash out big. Another suggestion would be to wait for RX 6700/XT, it sounds like a sweetspot for 1440p.





dgianstefani said:


> Rtx 3060/ti or wait for rx6700.
> 
> You've already bought the last gen 6 core unfortunately. Otherwise would have recommended at least an 8 core.



The thing is these cards will expensive (though mid-range) over here. Ive stretched my budget to USD 345. And I feel a bit desperate and would not want to make a foolish purchase without consulting you guys. AMD is the first option and NVIDIA would be after that. Kindly help a fellow gamer in need. xD

Any speculated dates for RX 6700/XT ? 

Thanks!


----------



## Night (Feb 17, 2021)

TROOP3R said:


> Any speculated dates for RX 6700/XT ?











						Upcoming Hardware Launches 2023 (Updated Dec 2022)
					

This article serves as a continuously updated summary of currently known leaks and official announcements regarding upcoming hardware releases in 2023 and beyond. We cover and keep track of developments for Intel Meteor Lake, AMD Zen 4 X3D, NVIDIA's new GeForce 40 GPUs, DDR6 and GDDR7 memory...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Scheduled for a march release, availability will be highly questionable.


----------



## TROOP3R (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks Night!

I thought as much. Then I'll be keeping RX 5600/5700 as a  standby.


----------

